# Best way to attach Mini Pellia???



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I am wondering what is the best way to attach mini pellia to manzanita?

Super glue?
Fine mesh and fishing line?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

black cotton thread


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Nylon thread will last longer. It doesnt tend to rot. I have also used fishing line.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

ditto on the nylon or polyester thread. No on the superglue as the pelia melts and is not fibrous as mosses are.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

a better question would be, where did you find the pellia?


----------

